# Seiko Skz211k1/ Skz211j1



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

OK, so I think I've worked out that the "J" denotes Japan made and "K" is somewhere else.

Where is K from and whats the difference from a collectability/ snob value perspective? Apart from the wording on the dial I can't see ant other difference.

Should I really have a Japanese one for the true Seiko experience?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think K is Singapore?

I personally wouldnt give a monkeys chuff









They are all good


----------

